# Thanks!



## KathC (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks ever so much for all the messages I had the other night when I logged on for the first time.  Coming as it did at the end of a week when I'm fairly certain I had a miscarriage and a really bleep! week at work (the less said about that the better), it really is good to know that there are people out there who care, I was staggered to receive the replies I did in such a short time.

I'll keep you posted on my progress!

Love

Kathryn


----------

